# What is this process/medium



## Eawoodlee (Sep 6, 2014)

I would like to try to paint a painting that is similar to the attached photo. Could someone please explain to me how to do this painting process and what medium is used? Thank you very much.


----------



## Jim (Dec 16, 2014)

Possibly an alcohol dissolve but it is pretty hard to tell from a small picture without a close look. Explained in the book "Acrylic revolution" by Nancy Reyner


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Apr 15, 2015)

Can't really tell from the photos, but it might be oil, acrylic, or even a mixed media. I'd guess oil using common techniques, but, I'm just a grumpy whiny old man, so might be wrong.


----------



## Eawoodlee (Sep 6, 2014)

LOL... Thanks for your reply Grumpy Old Man. I know it's hard to tell from the pictures that I posted so I'm posting the link where you can view the picture better. http://www.highfashionhome.com/meteor-shower.html


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Apr 15, 2015)

Even the photos at that link don't give a hint. The description just says it is canvas, so maybe it is a dye sublimation print created digitally. With so little information I doubt I'd spend any money on it, but you can send them an email at [email protected] to ask them if they know.


----------



## Eawoodlee (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks Grumpy Old Man, I'll try contacting them and see if they can tell me.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Apr 15, 2015)

Eawoodlee said:


> Thanks Grumpy Old Man, I'll try contacting them and see if they can tell me.


I hope you'll let us know what they say.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

This is a new concept called "Barnacle Painting" You put the canvas underwater for 6 months in a marina slip.. and it comes out with the barnacles on it.. 

OK.. so I have a sense of humor.. warped as it might be. Seriously.. it looks like oil to me on the up close.. The colors just don't seem bright enough to be Acrylic.

Just my Take.. 

D


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

I loaded it into Photoshop to see if I could see it better... Appears to be a montage with layers of 3D stuff embedded, painted in & new layers attached. Takes a strong base, such as a panel, and a paint with lots of plasticity & little shrinkage.... Acrylics. Probably a gell. Could also incorporate catalytic ingredients to shortcut drying. Bondo, epoxies, etc.


----------

